# Dbz



## Master of Blades (Nov 1, 2002)

Who here watches DBZ, and what was your favourite saga? Down here we have literally only just got Vegeto this afternoon but Im loving the Buu saga anyway. I loved the Freiza sage but then they showed it again and again! What bout you guys? And whos your favourite Character? Gotta be Goku or Goten for me! 

:rofl: :shrug: :asian:


----------



## Aikikitty (Nov 1, 2002)

I LOVE Dragonball Z!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Vegeta is my favorite character.  I don't know why since he seems to always have a bad attitude.  You got Vegeto already?!?  Neat!  The last new episode they showed here a few days ago, Gohan just came to Piccolo's, Trunks, and Goten's rescue and he started fighting Majin Buu.  I'm not sure which saga is my favorite.  I don't like the Garlic Jr. saga at all and I'm tired of the Freeza saga even though it was really good.  The Cell one was excellent and I'm anxiously waiting to see how this one turns out.  I can't wait to see Vegeta again! 

Robyn  :asian:


----------



## Master of Blades (Nov 1, 2002)

Nah, not Vegeta. At least Goku can admit when hes wrong and will admit to not being able to win a fight but Vegeta is a stubborn idiot when it comes to that! Vegeta is wicked and Majin Buu looks wicked when he absorbs Gohan. But still Vegeta isnt all that. If he had more of a Goku attitude he would be wicked. But right now Gohan would kick his ***  

:rofl: :shrug: :asian:


----------



## Aikikitty (Nov 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> 
> * But right now Gohan would kick his ***
> 
> :rofl: :shrug: :asian: *



Gohan can't do that because Vegeta is still dead over here.     Yes, Vegeta has a major attitute problem and he's way to arrogant (sp?)!  I still like him though and I don't know why.  

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Master of Blades (Nov 1, 2002)

Lol......sup to you bruv. But we all know that Goten would kill everyone  

:rofl: :shrug: :asian:


----------



## Elfan (Nov 1, 2002)

I like Mr vegtable head as well. 

This funky new bibidy bobidy buu crap sucks though.  Need to catch reruns instead.


----------

